# Adobe Encore CS4 Blu Ray Menü Audio 1 und Audio 2



## DJ Dicker (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe Adobe Encore CS5,und habe mir ein Tranings video erstellt,und auch ein schönes Blu Ray menü gebastelt mit Adobe Photoshop,jetzt habe ich zb buttons Menü Audio 1 ist Musik zum traning und Audio 2 ist ein anderes lied zum traning aber die beiden Audio sollen in einem Traningsvideo abspielbar sein,aber wenn ich jetzt auf audio 1 drücke auf dem Button Tiger wählt er sie auch aus aber wenn ich auf audio 2 drücke Relax wählt auch wieder audio 1 Tiger aus,obwohl ich es richtig verknüpft habe im Menü was könnte das für ein fehler sein.


Ich danke euch allen hier im voraus


----------

